# Some EV performance videos, please?



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

I thought that the remark made by a member in your first post was harsh ( heard of Google? ), but have you heard of you tube? Try White Zombie 222


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Or maybe Tesla ??


----------



## Soulless (Jan 24, 2016)

yea, I found the white zombie ones and they have been fun to watch. 

I'm looking for other cars besides teslas.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Zombie 222 is not white zombie 

https://youtu.be/ZAwIsKC7ROQ



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulless (Jan 24, 2016)

Holy Moly! So pretty, so brutal...


----------



## EVsonic (Aug 14, 2014)

Dont mean to blow my own trumpet here are a couple


----------



## EVsonic (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## EVsonic (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Soulless said:


> I've only really seen the EVwest BMW videos. Would love to see more videos of othjer EV cars driving fast, Autoxing, drifting, road racing. Anything! I would love to see more ev setups than just what I've been able to find of the EV west bimmer. Love looking at it but would love to learn more and see different examples of performance.


I have 247 videos on my channel. dcplasmaracing channel on youtube....
Dragsters, Door Slammers, Land Speed Racing, Slalom Racing....
Check out the Slalom Racing section and the favorites section for course racing....
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9pAXoc92fS7PtTrXudLJ1A
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLri2aILEY68iG6ewFNdyxCk7ofsZctZKR
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flJvBdmPfcM&list=PLri2aILEY68iAwl3QpUQ-zXicBDmxlEfN
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLri2aILEY68iGkTChRXJ6p4gNyQpdlQ-v
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLri2aILEY68gQ9tcbgUbyLeVL4mEmX2Rg
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7F8A8506B0011A90
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA3E4F9ED20798E34


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Also check out http://www.dragtimes.com
There is a great video on the Tesla S and Tesla X both run 11's, sedan and SUV.


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

Try these. Its still a work in progress. This is only its 2nd outing. I need to upgrade the batteries and adjust the front suspension geometry.


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

Lots of video of my stuff on my YouTube channel...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sk6yhNTXiQ&feature=player_detailpage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEDo5whxX2I&feature=player_detailpage

GoPro crash video......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLiGG5HlNrE&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## tommypress (Jul 20, 2016)

Just go to youtube. You will get a load of awesome videos to browse through.


----------

